# beach camping



## sea hunt 202

So if you are beach camping is it ok to dig a trench across the beach to slow down those a holes speeding down the beach. If you dig it at a 45 degree it will shake them up a lot and possibly spill their drink, ha ha


----------



## Mustad7731

*Beach Speed Bumps*

I have never dug a trench while camping, But I have dug a 
trench at our Beach Front Condo.

I might suggest digging the trench a short distance on both
sides of you camp sight. I'd also be sure that the trench isn't
too deep. I've found that about 2"-3" is plenty especially if you
leave the dirt next to the trench...

You might try a sign near each trench "Slow Children at Play"

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## bubbas kenner

Good idea not sure the legalities but better than getting ran over.


----------



## sea hunt 202

yep. or a few deep pot holes


----------



## MB

The pot holes were leftover from the sand castles next to them the kids made 

*MB*


----------



## monkeyman1

Sure it's OK, if you want to lose your shirt in a lawsuit.


----------



## captain sandbar

monkeyman1 said:


> Sure it's OK, if you want to lose your shirt in a lawsuit.


 Forget the lawsuit, this could easily be construed as a criminal act... you are not empowered to engage in such acts.


----------



## BADLUK007

captain sandbar said:


> Forget the lawsuit, this could easily be construed as a criminal act... you are not empowered to engage in such acts.


If they could prove you dug the holes, maybe.


----------



## sea hunt 202

*I like that*



mustad7731 said:


> i have never dug a trench while camping, but i have dug a
> trench at our beach front condo.
> 
> I might suggest digging the trench a short distance on both
> sides of you camp sight. I'd also be sure that the trench isn't
> too deep. I've found that about 2"-3" is plenty especially if you
> leave the dirt next to the trench...
> 
> You might try a sign near each trench "slow children at play"
> 
> mustad7731
> jack


slow children,at play


----------



## peckerwood

Coming back after dark to get even for digging the trench would be my worry.Some bastardo get laughed at by his scumbag buddies for spilling his Budlight on himself after hitting your ditch could cause you some troubles.Be ok if the family wasn't with you.


----------



## Castaway2

just lay some drift wood across diverting them towards the surf and away from you.. less work then digging IMO


----------



## sea hunt 202

I know last camp out a few guys were still up and did a number on a jeep that was thumping out. That *** hole will remember that for a long time.


----------



## skfullen

I always try to locate my camp next to a huge log, pole, or some other piece of debris. I've even been know to relocate large pieces of driftwood with the help of the jeep.


----------



## boatmanjohn

I like the idea of a less conspicuous obstacle. Something more natural. There is no law against it, however. There is a law for speed limits on Texas beaches. The Prima Facia speed limit is pretty low...I'm pretty sure 15 mph unless otherwise posted. Do some power braking and dig your back tires down in a couple places or drag a log over as suggested. Don't park in the middle of the road. That could end badly for everyone.


----------



## sea hunt 202

A big *** sign "slow children at play" or slow grown ups at play"


----------



## larr

No way can you do this! As much as you want to, you have no right. Go somewhere else to camp.


----------



## Mako20

just an FYI, if yall are going to the national seashore here in corpus, that is ILLEGAL, and rangers will give you a ticket.... I put out traffic cones and construction cones around my camp. usually have my twin boys with me and they are always running around. but still you have those ******** that still fly thru camps.......


----------

